
Facebook Connect Will Be Game-Changing...and Dangerous  - markbao
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/facebook_connect_will_be_gamec.php
======
tx
_On the one hand, you have to admit this is revolutionary._

#1 No it isn't. Remember Microsoft Passport?

 _The web will be transformed from the still (somewhat) closed system it is
today, to a massively social experience_

No it wont. See #1.

~~~
briansmith
The difference between Facebook Connect and Microsoft Passport (now Windows
Live ID) is reputation. With Facebook Connect you may be able to see that Bob
friends with Jane, and since Jane is a good person to deal with then Bob is
probably not too bad either. Social Networking + Payments is a killer
combination if you can get people to participate.

~~~
thwarted
If the average distance on the social graph between any two people is on the
other of 6, 8 or even something larger like 20, is social graph distance a
good predictor? Additionally, the prediction quality is lessened when people
are not very discriminating in who they link up with, or all edges on the
graph have the same weight or can not be tagged with useful, meaningful
metadata. Who's going to spend the time to provide that metadata anyway?

Wasn't there some research a while ago that showed that six-degrees of
separation is more true than is intuitively not?

------
snorkel
So it's like turning your whole web site into a giant Facebook App, which as
we have learned, has no business model.

------
gnaritas
Nothing Facebook has ever done has been game changing, ever; that'll likely
continue to be the case. Email was game changing, the web was game changing,
chat was game changing. "Game changing" is a big phrase, it shouldn't be
thrown around so lightly.

